# Anyone watching the World Series?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm moderately interested - mostly because Dallas Keuchel was a Razorback. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Is that that they're calling the NCAA football playoffs?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's on in the background.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I haven't watched baseball in over a decade. Used to watch religiously every night.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> I haven't watched baseball in over a decade. Used to watch religiously every night.


Without getting too political, I'm kind of the same way with the NFL this year. The politicization of it is wearing me smooth out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I wish the change the name of it. The world doesn't play like FIFA, so why call it a World Series?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't watched baseball in over a decade. Used to watch religiously every night.
> ...


I haven't watched an NFL game since 2015 :lol:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm moderately interested - mostly because Dallas Keuchel was a Razorback. :thumbup:


His uncle delivered my kids!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Since the Yankees were eliminated I've been sports ticked... I want the Dodgers.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I'm moderately interested - mostly because Dallas Keuchel was a Razorback. :thumbup:
> ...


That's awesome. He's from Tulsa, I believe.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Keuchel went to high school at Bishop Kelley in Tulsa. The local high schools turn out some pretty good talent.

Regarding the NFL, I would rather watch the Redsox. As a Yankees fan, you know that I will be watching neither.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I think a sea change is coming in Sports, Entertainment and Politics. People are getting fed up with all of the BS. The cure for sports is to bring back the days where you could buy a car or a couch from a Brown in the off-season.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Detroit Tiger fan here. Rooting hard for the Astros since our beloved Justin Verlander was traded there. I wish their offense could wake up. I'm not sure they can out-duel the Dodgers with how they've been playing but stranger things have happened...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm pulling for the Rangers . . .


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I'm pulling for the Rangers . . .


I still think Cruz will catch it...any day now...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

What a game! I don't even care who wins, this has been awesome to watch.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Closer means what?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Closer means what?


The closer is the pitcher that comes in the game in the 9th inning to "close" the game and win the game for the team with a 2 or less run lead. He is a pitcher that specializes on only pitching one or 2 innings each game. He normally only pitches in the 9th inning but will sometimes pitch in the 8th inning if the game is tense. He only pitches in tight games or ones that his team has a 2 run or less lead.

The closer will also only normally pitch for the team ahead in score if the game is within 2 runs. The closer gets credited in the stats with a "save" if he can come into the game and win the game if he is up to runs and can close out the and win the game. If he lets runs score and blows the 2 run lead then its considered a "blown save."

Probably more info than you asked for.

I love the Yankees and the MLB. The politics and $ tick me off but I try to forget all that stuff and see it for what it really is intended for as a fan, that being entertainment.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I _think_ Ridgerunner is referring to Dave Roberts' use of the bullpen last night.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Josh Red****, outfielder for the Astros is from my city. I've met him, as we share the same veterinarian. He was standing in front of me at the check-out, wearing his jersey, and I had that "Duh" moment. He was holding a ball camp for kids in our city and Savannah. Nice guy who isn't pretentious and gives back to the community.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ware said:


> I _think_ Ridgerunner is referring to Dave Roberts' use of the bullpen last night.


+1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think they play on Seashore Paspalum in Houston.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think they play on Seashore Paspalum in Houston.


Neat, relevant lawn fact! I didn't know that!

According to this article on MLB.com, Minute Maid Park has been using Seashore Paspalum since 2008.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Might explain a few things:
https://www.si.com/mlb/2017/10/29/world-series-baseballs-leather-justin-verlander-yu-darvish-ken-giles-kenley-jansen


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Might explain a few things:
> https://www.si.com/mlb/2017/10/29/world-series-baseballs-leather-justin-verlander-yu-darvish-ken-giles-kenley-jansen


That's interesting.


----------

